# What an apology from a war supporter should look like



## DeadCanDance (Mar 22, 2008)

To commemerate the 5th Anniversary of the Iraq War, SLATE has been publishing mea culpas and apologies from prominent former War supporters.   Most of these mea culpas are weak, thin gruel.   Mostly they are admssions of some errors, but filled with childish whines about _"can't we forget the past, forget who is to blame, not worry about who was right and who was wrong, and just move forward?"_

Yeah, like the surgeon who totally botches your surgery and disables you for life.  Like you ever want to forget what they did, or that their judgement should never be trusted again.   

This is what a real apology for the Iraq War looks like, from a former republican and former war cheerleader:




> *My Iraq War Retrospective*
> 
> John Cole
> 
> ...


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 22, 2008)

So....the French were right.  Bush tried to push his "get rid of french fries" agenda even to the point of being water cooler topic.  Many Americans fell for it.

Now we all know bush cooked the facts and dismissed anyone's opinion who discented.


----------



## Annie (Mar 22, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> So....the French were right.  Bush tried to push his "get rid of french fries" agenda even to the point of being water cooler topic.  Many Americans fell for it.
> 
> Now we all know bush cooked the facts and dismissed anyone's opinion who discented.



You mean dissented, right?


----------



## Merlin (Mar 22, 2008)

Bush will eventually be seen as one of the greatest Presidents we have ever had. I do see, (and it makes me sick) is he didn't push for leveling and making glass out of every country over there. Either get out and let them alone, or go all the way. No half ass.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 22, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> So....the French were right.  Bush tried to push his "get rid of french fries" agenda even to the point of being water cooler topic.  Many Americans fell for it.
> 
> Now we all know bush cooked the facts and dismissed anyone's opinion who discented.



Bush never even came up with anything to do with freedom fries, some boob in NC near where I live did.

And we ALL are still waiting for that evidence Bush cooked anything.


----------



## jreeves (Mar 22, 2008)

DeadCanDance said:


> To commemerate the 5th Anniversary of the Iraq War, SLATE has been publishing mea culpas and apologies from prominent former War supporters.   Most of these mea culpas are weak, thin gruel.   Mostly they are admssions of some errors, but filled with childish whines about _"can't we forget the past, forget who is to blame, not worry about who was right and who was wrong, and just move forward?"_
> 
> Yeah, like the surgeon who totally botches your surgery and disables you for life.  Like you ever want to forget what they did, or that their judgement should never be trusted again.
> 
> This is what a real apology for the Iraq War looks like, from a former republican and former war cheerleader:



DCD- I stated the war in Iraq cost three trillion dollars when shown CBO accounting of the war in Iraq, I now know I was a dumbass for promoting lies.


----------



## DeadCanDance (Mar 22, 2008)

jreeves said:


> DCD- I stated the war in Iraq cost three trillion dollars when shown CBO accounting of the war in Iraq, I now know I was a dumbass for promoting lies.




_jreeves:  "I've been taking it up the ass from bush and sucking him off so much for the last seven years, that I forgot that CBO chronically underestimates the cost of the war, and the 3 trillion dollar estimate takes into account other incremental costs, that the CBO number doesn't include.    I love Bush!"_


----------



## jreeves (Mar 22, 2008)

DeadCanDance said:


> _jreeves:  "I've been taking it up the ass from bush and sucking him off so much for the last seven years, that I forgot that CBO chronically underestimates the cost of the war, and the 3 trillion dollar estimate takes into account other incremental costs, that the CBO number doesn't include.    I love Bush!"_



Show me then how exactly they underestimated the war?


----------



## DeadCanDance (Mar 22, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Show me then how exactly they underestimated the war?




You obviously didn't even bother reading the article dumbass.  You were too busy sucking bush off.  If you want to call me a liar, then at least read the fucking article, instead of daydreaming about taking it up the ass from your hero, Bush.   The authors documented the incremental costs of your war, that the government doesn't account for.   

You still think your war was a great idea, and you obviously are in love with George Bush.  Your opinions are meaningless.  Piss off bush lover.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 22, 2008)

DeadCanDance said:


> You obviously didn't even bother reading the article dumbass.  You were too busy sucking bush off.  If you want to call me a liar, then at least read the fucking article, instead of daydreaming about taking it up the ass from your hero, Bush.   The authors documented the incremental costs of your war, that the government doesn't account for.
> 
> You still think your war was a great idea, and you obviously are in love with George Bush.  Your opinions are meaningless.  Piss off bush lover.



We will be paying for bush's folly for years to come.


----------



## trobinett (Mar 22, 2008)

DeadCanDance said:


> You obviously didn't even bother reading the article dumbass.  You were too busy sucking bush off.  If you want to call me a liar, then at least read the fucking article, instead of daydreaming about taking it up the ass from your hero, Bush.   The authors documented the incremental costs of your war, that the government doesn't account for.



And, we should believe this why?  Because YOU found some OTHER dumb ass article?  You sir, are fucking lame.   



> You still think your war was a great idea, and you obviously are in love with George Bush.  Your opinions are meaningless.  Piss off bush lover.



You NOW think the war is a bad idea. and are obviously on the "hate train" against George Bush.  YOUR opinions are meaningless.  Piss off bush hater.

You ass holes are too easy, just like the liberals you soooo admire.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Mar 22, 2008)

> Bush will eventually be seen as one of the greatest Presidents we have ever had. I do see, (and it makes me sick) is he didn't push for leveling and making glass out of every country over there.



You my friend are pissing into the wind.  He is and will have the legacy of being so far over his level of incompetence, that he will share only a small part in the history of the great country.

Right, let's just start a nuclear war and turn the desert to sand. What tee shirt did you get that off?   After all, didn't all those Iraqis want US to invade and then fuck it up.

The shitty part is they will retire with all their profits from this war and some doofuses who will then be paying for this, will still think his shit doesn't stink.

PS.  Do you think he will ever find that 9 fucking billion dollars in cash that Bremer lost?


----------



## trobinett (Mar 22, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> You my friend are pissing into the wind.  He is and will have the legacy of being so far over his level of incompetence, that he will share only a small part in the history of the great country.
> 
> Right, let's just start a nuclear war and turn the desert to sand. What tee shirt did you get that off?   After all, didn't all those Iraqis want US to invade and then fuck it up.
> 
> ...



Shouldn't your posts be kept in the conspiracy dungeon?


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 22, 2008)

Merlin said:


> Bush will eventually be seen as one of the greatest Presidents we have ever had. I do see, (and it makes me sick) is he didn't push for leveling and making glass out of every country over there. Either get out and let them alone, or go all the way. No half ass.



Tell us you are kidding...


----------



## jreeves (Mar 22, 2008)

DeadCanDance said:


> You obviously didn't even bother reading the article dumbass.  You were too busy sucking bush off.  If you want to call me a liar, then at least read the fucking article, instead of daydreaming about taking it up the ass from your hero, Bush.   The authors documented the incremental costs of your war, that the government doesn't account for.
> 
> You still think your war was a great idea, and you obviously are in love with George Bush.  Your opinions are meaningless.  Piss off bush lover.



And if you read the CBO accounting you would have realized they refuted each thing your left wing loonies said they were wrong on with facts. Your left wing loonies tried to say the majority of head injuries were serious and required tons of money which the CBO says simply isn't factually true.....
So unless you can refute what they detailed in the CBO report your delusional BS is just that BS


----------



## Taomon (Mar 23, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> You mean dissented, right?


Maybe he meant descended...as into Hell.


----------



## Taomon (Mar 23, 2008)

Merlin said:


> Bush will eventually be seen as one of the greatest Presidents we have ever had.


Umm, yeah right. And Pinocchio is a real little boy.


----------



## Taomon (Mar 23, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Bush never even came up with anything to do with freedom fries, some boob in NC near where I live did.
> 
> And we ALL are still waiting for that evidence Bush cooked anything.



Three words: Downing Street Memo.
Here is another: Did we ever find WMD?


----------



## Taomon (Mar 23, 2008)

trobinett said:


> And, we should believe this why?  Because YOU found some OTHER dumb ass article?  You sir, are fucking lame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell me what is good about our Invasion and Occupation of Iraq? Why did we invade Iraq and not Sudan where a real genocide has been going on for years? Because Sudan doesn't have any resources that we want to exploit and Iraq does.

You neo-con fascists make it too easy on us.


----------



## DeadCanDance (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, obviously there are no NeoCon, bush loving message board posters, who are willing to follow the mature and adult lead of these former pro-war pundits, and apologize for their misguided support of a war, and the deaths of hundreds of thousands of people: american, iraqi, and coalition countries.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 23, 2008)

DeadCanDance said:


> Well, obviously there are no NeoCon, bush loving message board posters, who are willing to follow the mature and adult lead of these former pro-war pundits, and apologize for their misguided support of a war, and the deaths of hundreds of thousands of people: american, iraqi, and coalition countries.



To the contrary.  There are plenty of people here who are willing to debate the Iraq War.

Just not with YOU because there is no point to it.  Your threads are extremist, blind, half-truthes and/or lies, and your stereotyping of anyone who doesn't agree with your unreasoned hatred for a man and a political ideal about as dishonest and closed-minded as it comes.

I have reapeatedly responded to your twisted propaganda to which you have responded by ignoring and just starting up yet another thread with same BS accusations with the only difference being you swap some words around.

It's obvious you operate on the theory that if you keep repeating the lie long enough, people who don't know better will believe it.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Mar 23, 2008)

> You NOW think the war is a bad idea. and are obviously on the "hate train" against George Bush. YOUR opinions are meaningless. Piss off bush hater.



What of those who said the war was a mistake from the beginning?  

Pee off Bush lover.  Your onions are meaningless.

Wow, what fucking adult discourse.


----------



## BrianH (Mar 23, 2008)

I wonder how much we've spent in Korea?  Truman, a Democrat got us involved in that one...we've been there for over 50 years.  It seems like all of you Bush haters have a knowledge-span of about 8 years.  Check out who escalated the military involvment in Vietnam and failed in the Bay of Pigs, also a Democrat.  How about our troops in Bosnia (Given they're part of a NATO force, but we make up the majority of NATO and have a large "say")...anyway...Bill was president, (Democrat) and we've had troops on the ground longer than Iraq.  

Bush is not the first who's gotten us involved in a war, and it's certainly not nearly as exclusive to the Republicans.


----------



## Gunny (Mar 23, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> What of those who said the war was a mistake from the beginning?
> 
> Pee off Bush lover.  Your onions are meaningless.
> 
> Wow, what fucking adult discourse.



And a fine example YOU set while chastising others.  In context, I think his response rather mild to the post it responded to.  

Where's your condemnation for THAT post?  You know, one of the most tasteless posts that have been made in quite awhile?

The same problem exists in your condemnation of Wright as in your condemnation of the right (no pun intended) -- you got two sets of standards.  One for you and yours, and a much higher, almost impossible one Christ Himself would be hardpressed to meet you hold everyone else to.


----------



## jreeves (Mar 23, 2008)

Taomon said:


> Tell me what is good about our Invasion and Occupation of Iraq? Why did we invade Iraq and not Sudan where a real genocide has been going on for years? Because Sudan doesn't have any resources that we want to exploit and Iraq does.
> 
> You neo-con fascists make it too easy on us.



What resources in Iraq do we want to exploit? Please show evidence that we have been exploiting said resources. If not then kindly insert foot in mouth.


----------

